# [SOLVED] Connecting to wireless network using NetworkManager

## oly12

Hi,

 I have installed knetworkmanager and networkmanager using the instructions from http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NetworkManager. Connecting via wired ethernet works but not wireless. NetworkManager is able to scan for the network and set up the password, etc, but it just won't connect. I am able to connect to the wireless network using iwconfig, so I am certain that my hardware is fine. Also, I am running Kubuntu 11.04 on another partition and NetworkManager works.

 Here are the details of my setup:

uname -r

```
 

 3.0.3-gentoo

```

my network card from lspci:

```

0d:00.0 Network controller: RaLink Device 539f

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 1637

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at c4500000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/32 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-00-ae-fe-2c-da-f8-c0

        Kernel driver in use: rt2800pci

        Kernel modules: rt2800pci

```

Output of NetworkManager --no-daemon:

```

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> NetworkManager (version 0.8.4.0) is starting...

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> Read config file /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> modem-manager is now available

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.

NetworkManager[12009]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Initializing!

NetworkManager[12009]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: management mode: managed

NetworkManager[12009]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Loading connections

NetworkManager[12009]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Hostname updated to: localhost

NetworkManager[12009]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Initialzation complete!

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> Loaded plugin ifnet: (C) 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation, Inc. To report bugs please use bugs.gentoo.org with [networkmanager] or [qiaomuf] prefix.

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2010 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

NetworkManager[12009]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

NetworkManager[12009]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: (7259216) ... get_connections.

NetworkManager[12009]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: (7259216) connections count: 0

NetworkManager[12009]:    keyfile: parsing .keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0 ... 

NetworkManager[12009]:    keyfile:     error: File permissions (100644) or owner (0) were insecure

NetworkManager[12009]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> found WiFi radio killswitch rfkill0 (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0d:00.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill0) (driver <unknown>)

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> Networking is enabled by state file

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> (eth0): carrier is OFF

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'r8169' ifindex: 2)

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> (eth0): now managed

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> (eth0): bringing up device.

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> (eth0): preparing device.

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> Added default wired connection 'Auto eth0' for /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:07:00.0/net/eth0

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> (wlan0): driver supports SSID scans (scan_capa 0x01).

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'rt2800pci' ifindex: 3)

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> (wlan0): now managed

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> (wlan0): bringing up device.

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> (wlan0): preparing device.

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager[12009]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> NetworkManager is running with OpenRC...

/lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh: line 13: .: /etc/init.d/net.lo: cannot execute binary file

 * net.lo: error loading /etc/init.d/net.lo

/lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh: line 13: .: /etc/init.d/net.lo: cannot execute binary file

 * net.lo: error loading /etc/init.d/net.lo

 * ERROR: net.lo failed to start

NetworkManager[12009]: <warn> bluez error getting default adapter: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state:  starting -> ready

NetworkManager[12009]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 42)

```

output of dmesg:

```

  20100806)

ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00727 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20100806)

ACPI: SSDT 000000009ce71a98 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20100806)

ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20100806)

ACPI: SSDT 000000009ce6fd98 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20100806)

ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20100806)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

\_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

_OSC request data:1 8 1f 

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-fe])

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x9fa00000-0xfeafffff]

pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:0104] type 0 class 0x000600

pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:0101] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:0116] type 0 class 0x000300

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xc0000000-0xc03fffff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18: [mem 0xb0000000-0xbfffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 20: [io  0x6000-0x603f]

pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:1c3a] type 0 class 0x000780

pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 10: [mem 0xc7504000-0xc750400f 64bit]

pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:1c2d] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 10: [mem 0xc750a000-0xc750a3ff]

pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:1c20] type 0 class 0x000403

pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xc7500000-0xc7503fff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:1c10] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1: [8086:1c12] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.2: [8086:1c14] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.3: [8086:1c16] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:1c26] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 10: [mem 0xc7509000-0xc75093ff]

pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:1c49] type 0 class 0x000601

pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:1c03] type 0 class 0x000106

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0x6098-0x609f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0x60bc-0x60bf]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0x6090-0x6097]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0x60b8-0x60bb]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0x6060-0x607f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [mem 0xc7508000-0xc75087ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:1c22] type 0 class 0x000c05

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10: [mem 0xc7506000-0xc75060ff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x6040-0x605f]

pci 0000:01:00.0: [1002:6740] type 0 class 0x000300

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xa0000000-0xafffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xc6500000-0xc651ffff 64bit]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 20: [io  0x5000-0x50ff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xfffe0000-0xffffffff pref]

pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-06]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc6500000-0xc74fffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xa0000000-0xafffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:07:00.0: [10ec:8168] type 0 class 0x000200

pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 10: [io  0x4000-0x40ff]

pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xc0404000-0xc0404fff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 20: [mem 0xc0400000-0xc0403fff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:07:00.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:07:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:07:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 07-0c]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc5500000-0xc64fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0400000-0xc13fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:0d:00.0: [1814:539f] type 0 class 0x000280

pci 0000:0d:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xc4500000-0xc450ffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 0d-12]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xc4500000-0xc54fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xc1400000-0xc23fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:13:00.0: [10ec:5209] type 0 class 0x00ff00

pci 0000:13:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xc3500000-0xc3500fff]

pci 0000:13:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xffff0000-0xffffffff pref]

pci 0000:13:00.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:13:00.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot

pci 0000:13:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 13-18]

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xc3500000-0xc44fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xc2400000-0xc33fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:19:00.0: [1033:0194] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:19:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xc3400000-0xc3401fff 64bit]

pci 0000:19:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:19:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 19-19]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xc3400000-0xc34fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP04._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEG0._PRT]

\_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

_OSC request data:1 1f 1f 

 pci0000:00: Requesting ACPI _OSC control (0x1d)

\_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

_OSC request data:1 0 1d 

 pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC request failed (AE_ERROR), returned control mask: 0x1d

ACPI _OSC control for PCIe not granted, disabling ASPM

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 *3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 *4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=none,locks=none

vgaarb: loaded

vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:01:00.0

vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:00:02.0

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009d800 - 000000000009ffff 

reserve RAM buffer: 000000009ce3f000 - 000000009fffffff 

reserve RAM buffer: 000000009d000000 - 000000009fffffff 

reserve RAM buffer: 000000025fe00000 - 000000025fffffff 

Switching to clocksource hpet

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp 00:00: [bus 00-fe]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000fffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x9fa00000-0xfeafffff window]

pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a08 PNP0a03 (active)

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0000-0x001f]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0081-0x0091]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0093-0x009f]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]

pnp 00:01: [dma 4]

pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

pnp 00:02: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT0800 (active)

pnp 00:03: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff]

pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

pnp 00:04: [io  0x00f0]

pnp 00:04: [irq 13]

pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

pnp 00:05: [io  0x002e-0x002f]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x004e-0x004f]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0061]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0063]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0065]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0067]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0070]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0080]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0092]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x00b2-0x00b3]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0680-0x069f]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x1000-0x100f]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x1010-0x1013]

pnp 00:05: [io  0xffff]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0400-0x0453]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0458-0x047f]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0500-0x057f]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x164e-0x164f]

system 00:05: [io  0x0680-0x069f] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0x1000-0x100f] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0x1010-0x1013] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0x0400-0x0453] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0x0458-0x047f] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0x0500-0x057f] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0x164e-0x164f] has been reserved

system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:06: [io  0x0070-0x0077]

pnp 00:06: [irq 8]

pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

pnp 00:07: [io  0x0454-0x0457]

system 00:07: [io  0x0454-0x0457] has been reserved

system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:08: [io  0x0060]

pnp 00:08: [io  0x0064]

pnp 00:08: [irq 1]

pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

pnp 00:09: [irq 12]

pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs SYN1e47 SYN1e00 SYN0002 PNP0f13 (active)

pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff]

pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff]

pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff]

pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff]

pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff]

pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff]

pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff]

pnp 00:0a: [mem 0x9fa00000-0x9fa00fff]

system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

system 00:0a: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff] has been reserved

system 00:0a: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0a: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0a: [mem 0x9fa00000-0x9fa00fff] has been reserved

system 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:0b: [irq 23]

pnp 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs HPQ0004 (active)

pnp 00:0c: [mem 0x20000000-0x201fffff]

pnp 00:0c: [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff]

system 00:0c: [mem 0x20000000-0x201fffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0c: [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #0

Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #5

Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #3

Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #6

Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #4

Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #7

Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #1

Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #2

pci 0000:01:00.0: no compatible bridge window for [mem 0xfffe0000-0xffffffff pref]

pci 0000:13:00.0: no compatible bridge window for [mem 0xffff0000-0xffffffff pref]

PCI: max bus depth: 1 pci_try_num: 2

pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xc6520000-0xc653ffff pref]

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-06]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc6500000-0xc74fffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xa0000000-0xafffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 07-0c]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc5500000-0xc64fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0400000-0xc13fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 0d-12]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xc4500000-0xc54fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xc1400000-0xc23fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:13:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xc2400000-0xc240ffff pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 13-18]

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xc3500000-0xc44fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xc2400000-0xc33fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 19-19]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  disabled]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xc3400000-0xc34fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

pci 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x9fa00000-0xfeafffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xc6500000-0xc74fffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xa0000000-0xafffffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 0 [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 1 [mem 0xc5500000-0xc64fffff]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 2 [mem 0xc0400000-0xc13fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:0d: resource 0 [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

pci_bus 0000:0d: resource 1 [mem 0xc4500000-0xc54fffff]

pci_bus 0000:0d: resource 2 [mem 0xc1400000-0xc23fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:13: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

pci_bus 0000:13: resource 1 [mem 0xc3500000-0xc44fffff]

pci_bus 0000:13: resource 2 [mem 0xc2400000-0xc33fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:19: resource 1 [mem 0xc3400000-0xc34fffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

UDP hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

UDP-Lite hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

Freeing initrd memory: 3472k freed

PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

Placing 64MB software IO TLB between ffff880098e3b000 - ffff88009ce3b000

software IO TLB at phys 0x98e3b000 - 0x9ce3b000

Simple Boot Flag at 0x44 set to 0x1

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

type=2000 audit(1316693940.720:1): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

msgmni has been set to 15881

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pcieport 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:01.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x21120

intel_idle: v0.4 model 0x2A

intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0xffffffff

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 1995.464 MHz.

Switching to clocksource tsc

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide-gd driver 1.18

ide-cd driver 5.00

i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

rtc_cmos 00:06: RTC can wake from S4

rtc_cmos 00:06: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

registered taskstats version 1

rtc_cmos 00:06: setting system clock to 2011-09-22 12:19:03 UTC (1316693943)

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

Freeing unused kernel memory: 500k freed

libata version 3.00 loaded.

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 7.5, id: 0x1e0b1, caps: 0xd00073/0x240000/0xa0400

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input1

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 6 Gbps 0x21 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo pio slum part ems apst 

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

scsi4 : ahci

scsi5 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xc7508000 port 0xc7508100 irq 41

ata2: DUMMY

ata3: DUMMY

ata4: DUMMY

ata5: DUMMY

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xc7508000 port 0xc7508380 irq 41

ata6: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HTS547575A9E384, JE4OA50A, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

ata6.00: ATAPI: hp      DVD RW AD-7711H, 1.81, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HTS54757 JE4O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

ata6.00: configured for UDMA/100

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1465149168 512-byte logical blocks: (750 GB/698 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 4096-byte physical blocks

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

scsi 5:0:0:0: CD-ROM            hp       DVD RW AD-7711H  1.81 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 62x/62x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 sda11 > sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sr 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.19

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.19

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.19

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.19

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-7[28000]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.05.38-rc1 Wed. May. 11 17:00:00 PDT 2011

QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.03.07.03-k

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.23

Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xc750a000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.0.3-gentoo ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io mem 0xc7509000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.0.3-gentoo ehci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.20.0-ioctl (2011-02-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

usb 2-1: new high speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

usb 1-1.1: new full speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

usb 1-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=138a, idProduct=0018

usb 1-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=1

usb 1-1.1: SerialNumber: 6c278603238d

usb 1-1.2: new high speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=5986, idProduct=02ac

usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=1, SerialNumber=2

usb 1-1.2: Product: HP TrueVision HD

usb 1-1.2: Manufacturer: HP TrueVision HD

usb 1-1.2: SerialNumber: 0x0003

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

usb 2-1.5: new full speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

usb 2-1.5: New USB device found, idVendor=148f, idProduct=2000

usb 2-1.5: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1.5: Product: CSR BS8510

raid6: int64x1   2082 MB/s

raid6: int64x2   2120 MB/s

raid6: int64x4   1928 MB/s

raid6: int64x8   1487 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    5342 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    6609 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4    7630 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (7630 MB/s)

async_tx: api initialized (async)

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

   generic_sse:  8894.400 MB/sec

xor: using function: generic_sse (8894.400 MB/sec)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

fuse init (API version 7.16)

e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

EXT3-fs (sda11): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

EXT2-fs (sda11): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

EXT4-fs (sda11): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

udev[13343]: starting version 164

input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input2

ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for AC is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (off-line)

input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:02/PNP0C0D:00/input/input3

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input4

ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input5

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel Sandybridge Chipset

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected gtt size: 2097152K total, 262144K mappable

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 32768K stolen memory

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xb0000000

ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for battery is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

hp_accel: laptop model unknown, using default axes configuration

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

r8169 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

r8169 0000:07:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

r8169 0000:07:00.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

r8169 0000:07:00.0: eth0: RTL8168e/8111e at 0xffffc9000007c000, 2c:27:d7:a8:71:67, XID 0c200000 IRQ 42

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT C -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: acpi_idle yielding to intel_idle

thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (64 C)

lis3lv02d: 8 bits 3DC sensor found

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 7709 MBytes.

[fglrx]   vendor: 1002 device: 6740 count: 1

[fglrx] ioport: bar 4, base 0x5000, size: 0x100

pci 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

pci 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[fglrx] Kernel PAT support is enabled

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.88.7 [Jul 28 2011] with 1 minors

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

rt2800pci 0000:0d:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

rt2800pci 0000:0d:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

Registered led device: rt2800pci-phy0::radio

Registered led device: rt2800pci-phy0::assoc

Registered led device: rt2800pci-phy0::quality

i915 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

i915 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

mtrr: no more MTRRs available

[drm] MTRR allocation failed.  Graphics performance may suffer.

i915 0000:00:02.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

vgaarb: transferring owner from PCI:0000:00:02.0 to PCI:0000:01:00.0

fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 170x48

fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

drm: registered panic notifier

[Firmware Bug]: ACPI(PEGP) defines _DOD but not _DOS

acpi device:2f: registered as cooling_device8

input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:2d/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input6

ACPI: Video Device [PEGP] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

acpi device:3c: registered as cooling_device9

input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input7

ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

input: ST LIS3LV02DL Accelerometer as /devices/platform/lis3lv02d/input/input8

Registered led device: hp::hddprotect

hp_accel: driver loaded

HDMI status: Pin=5 Presence_Detect=0 ELD_Valid=0

EXT4-fs (sda11): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

Adding 16386264k swap on /dev/sda10.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:16386264k 

r8169 0000:07:00.0: eth0: link down

EXT4-fs (sda11): re-mounted. Opts: commit=600

r8169 0000:07:00.0: eth0: link down

r8169 0000:07:00.0: eth0: link up

r8169 0000:07:00.0: eth0: link down

EXT4-fs (sda11): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

wlan0: authenticate with 00:1e:40:78:4c:a9 (try 1)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with 00:1e:40:78:4c:a9 (try 1)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1e:40:78:4c:a9 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

wlan0: associated

NTFS driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/O MODULE].

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

EXT4-fs (sda5): write access unavailable, skipping orphan cleanup

EXT4-fs (sda5): recovery complete

EXT4-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

EXT4-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

EXT4-fs (sda5): write access unavailable, skipping orphan cleanup

EXT4-fs (sda5): recovery complete

EXT4-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

```

I think the following points might be helpful to know:

 1. I have disable ipv6 when configuring the kernel.

 2. dhcpcd is not running when I run NetworkManager.

 3. my /etc/conf.d/net file is empty.

 4. I do not have /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 and /etc/init.d/net.eth0

 5. I have not configured wpa_supplicant as I am under the impression that NetworkManager will do it for me. 

Thank you in advance for your help.

----------

## oly12

The solution is:

 rc-update del netmount default

----------

